# MN Looking for Game in Twin Cities, Minnesota (Multiple Game Systems)



## The Madhatter (Jun 10, 2004)

I am looking for a Midnight, Star Wars, or Conan game in the Twin Cities. I live in Roseville and already have a weekly group, so I don't have to play every week. I have significant experience in RPG games and am fairly easy to get along with  !


----------



## The Madhatter (Jun 18, 2004)

Update!
It appears a Star Wars campaign is taking off this Monday, June 21! Contact for details!


----------

